# Help, Gidget is....



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Gidget is dragging her bum across the floor and everywhere else she can and she is acting a bit frantic about it. I thought she might just need to poo but she has done so and is still dragging her bum? She just had a fecal last Saturday and it was negative for worms? Any ideas on what is going on and how I can soothe her? I know it could be anal glands but she is TINY and I am afraid to express them, also would anal glands cause her so much irritation?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That behavior, in my experience, usually indicates that the anal glands need to be expressed. If you don't feel comfortable because of her small size, maybe your vet would do it for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

My vote is the anal gland best if the vet does it


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do my guys glands but hers are so tiny, I did give it a go and I couldn't seem to get anything out myself. She is calm and sleeping now, I may have to take her in the morning to see if he can do it. I even worry about him doing it with her so tiny :-(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, if it isn't worms, it could be anal glands. 

Sometime UTI's can make them scoot too. But you'll notice her licking down there. 

Might be a good idea to just do a vet visit. With her being so bitty, I wouldn't try expressing her glands. There's no place to get ahold of her. :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Could definitely be the glands. 
Also did you inspect her anus? No little thread, hair or anything sticking out?
Sometimes they can swallow one of our hairs and when they poop it only comes
out half way, you can get a napkin and pull it out. It can also be a little cut or
some irritation from a hard stool. Examine her anus & around it as well, look for
any cuts, swelling, discharge or pieces of foreign objects sticking out.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes the first thing I did was inspect her. Her poos are pretty soft lately so I don't think that is an issue. Yes Yoshi gets those hairs sometimes, we pull them out VERY slowly as I have heard they can actually wrap around intestines, etc... and can cause you to cut/slice them, freaks me out when he has those. But on her their is no hair, blood, etc... looks really clean, I can see where she was pushing it out though, just not sure what is irritating and why out of the blue? We were just at the vet Saturday and she was very healthy with no issues. The only thing I have changed is I am trying to get her off of the awful dog food she was eating but do not want to do it to quickly as she is so tiny. I have been giving Orijen puppy and I also worry about her tummy coming off of a horrible food like Pedigree to Orijen I am sure will be a shock to the system so I am going real slow.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Loose stools could definitely cause the irritation, I bet you are right and 
that's the problem. Do you have organic canned pumpkin? It's really great 
help when transitioning, just add literally one quarter of a teaspoon, your 
girl doesn't need more, to her meals, it'll help harden her stools.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They are not loose they are not hard they are just a bit soft. I know pumpkin can go both ways and loosen or firm stools according to how much given per body weight. I am almost afraid to give her that right now too as she has a pretty good stool.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, if you say it's pretty good then keep doing what you are doing, don't mess
with a good thing. Hopefully as they harden a bit more the irritation will go away.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes if she is still scooting in the morning I am going to have the vet do glands and maybe do another fecal just in case. It was kind of a freak thing tonight out of the blue so I am hoping it has worked itself out. She is still sleeping right now so will see when she gets up in a bit.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you! Give her a kiss from me.
I'll check up on you girls tomorrow.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, don't add anything to her food. If for whatever reason it doesn't set well on her tummy, tummy upset could land you guys at the ER. I'd just watch her overnight and see how things go. If she's still scooting in the morning, I'd have her checked out. 

Kisses from Aunty T. xxx

Please update in the morning.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

As my vet explained it, the amount of pumpkin does not determine whether it firms or loosens stools. Pumpkin basically regulates the stools. If they are constipated, it helps soften them. If they have loose stool, it firms them up. You only need a teaspoon, but giving more doesn't cause an issue. When I used to breed, we used pumpkin on a regular basis. Definitely make sure it is 100% puréed pumpkin though, not the pumpkin pie mix. That will cause loose stools. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How is Gidget this morning?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LadyDevlyn said:


> As my vet explained it, the amount of pumpkin does not determine whether it firms or loosens stools. Pumpkin basically regulates the stools. If they are constipated, it helps soften them. If they have loose stool, it firms them up. You only need a teaspoon, but giving more doesn't cause an issue. When I used to breed, we used pumpkin on a regular basis. Definitely make sure it is 100% puréed pumpkin though, not the pumpkin pie mix. That will cause loose stools.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, that's pretty much how it works. 

But with Gidget weighing in at 10 oz, it's really not a good idea to "try" things out. If for whatever reason she was sensitive to it in anyway, starts vomiting or gets diarrhea, a pup that size goes down within hours. So it's always better to speak to a vet before trying out new things in a pup that size for sure. 

Which brings to mind. Michelle are you weighing her? This will help you know how much food to offer. She should be gaining about 2 oz a week. She did excellent the first week between the time you looked at her, and brought her home. From 8 to 10 oz is right on track in a week.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If it is Anal glands,Lily used to suffer all the time.I give her a tiny tiny pinch of bran in her food,haven't had any probs for years now


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

How is she today? Hoping just anal glands. Pumpkin is awesome if stools are off but if she is ok just let her be.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I haven't given her anything and she seems fine today with no issues.

The reason I thought it was amount is, I had given my Dane canned pumpkin as told by a vet as his stools were already loose and it made him have super loose bowels so I assumed it was a dosage thing and have been told this by others that had experienced the same thing. Her size is what has made me leary on making any changes and for sure a slower change. 

She gained another 2 oz this week, I weighed her this morning and she is weighing 12 oz. I do free feed her in her pen though as she is so tiny and he was free feeding her. She came to me a bit boney with a fat tummy but now she is feeling out where she was boney so I am thinking she is at a good weight and healthy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome! 

Yeah, dogs are like people. One thing might work for one, but not for another. I'd just play it safe.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news. If you give her any pumpkin just put a little in your finger and let her lick. If she needs more after an hour or so give a tad more until you can figure her body out.

Keep an eye on her anal glands as I have seen a couple dogs have issues so bad they abscess and that sucks for you and dog.


----------

